# rb25 turbo boost



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

sorry to all the skyline owners, but i am from the us, and have to build a ghetto skyline, i am importing an rb25det from japan. It has an arc intercooler, apex-i power fc/commander, s-afc, rev speed meter, apex-i filter, blitz boost controller, blitz turbo timer, hks rabid turkey blow off valve, my question is, how much boost can i run safely, without killing the turbo??? the donor clip came with an 11.7 1/4 mile time slip!! :cheers:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

oh, by the way, my ghetto skyline is a 92 usdm s13 coupe, sorry, i forgot to add that, i hate having ADD


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i would say no more than 16-17psi...but most dont listen, than cry 2 me cause they r sad...


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

actually, i have no idea, on the internals or compressor, i'm guessing stock, just tuned to the max, i am considering a turbo upgrade, or possibly getting the stock turbo reflowed, and seeing about getting the ceramic wheel replaced, its a good idea, but i do industrial work, and ceramic shatters very easy, i am only looking for about 450 hp, but fully smooth, half driftable, half kick-ass(able) :thumbup: . going to be a daily driver, so must be smooth, no lag, at least not much, will run 7-10 psi normally. 14 psi is what i have mostly heard for stock turbo. also, i have heard that the bottom end is good for about 550 600 hp, is this true? i have also had retards tell me 400 max, or up to 1200hp, well that would be really nice, but it is not a 2jztte motor, lol. bye the way, it is an r33 motor, i think?!?!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

it should be an r33, an i still say no more than 16psi... but n e wayz, an rb25 will handle 450hp on a stock bottom end with no prob, at least i hear from ppl opn these forums, but it should since it has an iron block and was made for boost...


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

cool, thanks for the help, i can use all the info i can get, i believe you should learn something new every day, or you are just waisting time


----------



## Nismodified (Nov 18, 2003)

There have been a few Rb25-T's pulling over 400rwhp on stock internals, but how long the engine will last for....well your guess is as good as mine 

I would not run more then 12psi on the stock turbo, as the ceramic turbo is a tad sensitive to overboosting  

It is interesting to see that you have a Power FC and an Safc hooked up  



> ..the donor clip came with an 11.7 1/4 mile time slip..


I dont think you have a stock turbo there however :thumbup:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

it was supposed to be in an r33, but that time seemed kinda fast for a factory turbo too, i wonder if he didn't push his luck and run the boost up retardedly high for one quick run, maybe i will be lucky and it will be a reflowed turbo or something?? :cheers:


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

i agree, i would put an aftermarket turbo on a pair of sneakers if i could  , but they usually list things like that when they sell these clips, i hope they overlooked it, whoopie, but that seems unusual, i have a question though, with all the crap i listed, except the timer, doesn't the power fc do all the crap all the afc and junk do, or am i missing something???


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

cool, i knew the basics, like the rs meter, and timer, i just thought the fc could control boost through the commander, never used one, and i just thought the afc might be useless, but if it is easier to tune with, than great. i am also looking forward to hearing the blow off with high boost, i want them to hear me coming, as long as they dont have blue lights on their cars!! i appreciate all the info, as i said not too many skylines here, or rb motors either. i just want to know all i can before i drop it in my rolling insurance claim  i have read just about every article and website, but it is nice to hear from a person. :cheers:


----------



## Nismodified (Nov 18, 2003)

You may have a high flowed stock turbo there already, that would be easy to over look when checking out an engine. Unless you really inspect the turbo itself, then one mite just over look a stock housing turbo  

Oh and to add to what has been said about the AFC and PFC, ive have heard and seen some people use an AFC along side a main after market computer, so that fine tuning adjustments can be made, say at the track, or drag strip :thumbup:


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Nismodified said:


> Oh and to add to what has been said about the AFC and PFC, ive have heard and seen some people use an AFC along side a main after market computer, so that fine tuning adjustments can be made, say at the track, or drag strip :thumbup:


isn't that what the Remote Commander is for (i mean, he's already got a Power FC)?


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

i found out today that you cannot use alot of the functions on the fc unless you can read japanese (kanji) , the pc software for laptops is jap only:balls: , no english versions, the commander only allows so much, and the maps aren't fine adjustable as with a laptop, i am curious, outside of engine internals and turbo, and what i am allready getting, what are good upgrades for the rb, and what is the best muffler, i want low, and deep, my blow off will let them know i'm there, i don't like too loud of an exhaust, enough hondas around here for noise. i know the rb is throughty allready, i just want the best muffler i can get, i am doing custom 3" pipe in my shop.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

Candyflipme said:


> i found out today that you cannot use alot of the functions on the fc unless you can read japanese (kanji) , the pc software for laptops is jap only:balls: , no english versions, the commander only allows so much, and the maps aren't fine adjustable as with a laptop, i am curious, outside of engine internals and turbo, and what i am allready getting, what are good upgrades for the rb, and what is the best muffler, i want low, and deep, my blow off will let them know i'm there, i don't like too loud of an exhaust, enough hondas around here for noise. i know the rb is throughty allready, i just want the best muffler i can get, i am doing custom 3" pipe in my shop.


actually a company out of AU or NZ makes a product called the FC Datalogit which allows you to interface a laptop with the Power FC and comes with software in english which will allow you to program and fine tune the settings in the power fc.


----------



## Candyflipme (Nov 11, 2003)

hell yeah, thank you, i will have to find out where i can get that, so when i get it dyno tuned, it will be done right. you may be a lifesaver!! i was bummed to not be able to fully tune my new toy !! :cheers:


----------

